# Are you wearing a mask ?



## Wren (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry, I didn’t realise there is already a topic on mask wearing


----------



## Judycat (Apr 7, 2020)

Still no.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2020)

No! Only for woodworking and drywalling. 
I don’t see anyone during my day and if I do they are in the distance.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes! I want to protect others from my occasional cough or sneeze. It also keeps my hands away from my mouth and nose as well as providing me some protection against the virus-laden aerosols of others.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 7, 2020)

No, and have no plans to do so.

ETA--I haven't left my house in over 3 weeks and don't plan to in the near future.  (Groceries delivered, etc.)


----------



## Wren (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for replies, I just wondered if you think a scarf wrapped around your mouth and nose would  be as beneficial as a mask ?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, whenever we leave the house during this epidemic.  "Social Distancing" is being touted as the best way to avoid being exposed to this virus, and IMO, "Social Responsibility" should also be required of everyone when they venture to the store, etc.  It appears that a person can have this virus for several days before any symptoms appear.....and during that time, they can expose others.  Wearing a mask is perhaps the best way for someone infected to avoid giving it to others.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 7, 2020)

The question is "Are you wearing a mask?".  The answer is no, I really do look like this. 

Tony


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

I will when I go pick up a grocery order even tho they deliver the goods to the trunk of the car so I'm not even getting out....


----------



## Manatee (Apr 7, 2020)

Went to Publix yesterday, the majority of customers had masks.  The employees did not except for the young man at the door who was sanitizing carts.  They have installed clear panels by the cashiers.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2020)

Wren said:


> Thanks for replies, I just wondered if you think a scarf wrapped around your mouth and nose would  be as beneficial as a mask ?


I saw this on TV last night:  Hold it up to the light.  If you can see through it, No.  If it blocks the light, then Yes, but for some reason I'm always hearing this type of masking will protect others, but not yourself.


----------



## Lee (Apr 7, 2020)

No and not planning to. Physical Distancing for me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No! Only for woodworking and drywalling.
> I don’t see anyone during my day and if I do they are in the distance.


I had a stockpile (well, about 16 masks) for woodworking and cement/concrete projects left over from last year.  I shared them with my daughter and next door neighbors.  I am wearing them only for doctor visits (but, truth be known - I chickened out and canceled the only one that I had.)  Also, for concrete work - found that a snorkel mask worked better in the wind.  Lots of stares from people, but hey - that dust was killing my lungs!  Saw on the news - some medical people wearing snorkel masks, too.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't have one to wear.  Ordered some on line - they will be here in about a month.....


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes I made a DIY mask....works pretty well.


----------



## Wren (Apr 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I saw this on TV last night:  Hold it up to the light.  If you can see through it, No.  If it blocks the light, then Yes, but for some reason I'm always hearing this type of masking will protect others, but not yourself.


Thanks, I think there are instructions online how to make a mask so I will check it out,  at least I’ll be prepared if I decide to wear one


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 7, 2020)

Have been for over a month when I go out--n95s that I've had on hand for asthma long before Covid-19.  Also protective glasses (not goggles ...yet) and a baseball cap to cover my hair and help shield my face.   I plan errands around my contract nursing home days.  Put it on before work and don't take it off until I'm finished for the day.  Thankfully, my hours are flexible and I can work several short days in a row so I don't get super hungry or dehydrated.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

I am wearing one starting this week when shopping- some people just can’t stop creeping up on you.  I don’t like the mask, but oh well.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Still no.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 8, 2020)

I also do the social distancing.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes,I've been wearing a mask for a week.I  made mine from a pillow cover I no longer use and sleeves from Henley shirt which was too big


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2020)

I do social distancing when in my neighborhood.  A week ago I wore gloves when shopping.  The weirdness of shopping with gloves kept me aware of what I was touching and kept my hands away from my face.  Thanks to some great internet video instructions, I safely removed and disposed of the gloves after putting the groceries in the trunk, used hand sanitizer to clean my hands, and only then did I open the car door.   

Next time I shop, I'll use gloves AND an N95 mask that I bought over 2 years ago.  A Ted Talk about the inevitability of a pandemic virus inspired the purchase. 

These precautions obviously won't protect me 100%, but this is one of those cases where focusing on perfection will be the enemy of pretty darn good.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 8, 2020)

When I go into the store I wore one and gloves too. The ones I bought from eBay are not the ones I should be using, Didn't know that when I bought them. So I wore 2 at the same time. Now my boyfriend has ordered cloth ones from his friend who is making them for local people. I have been staying home.


----------



## Wren (Apr 8, 2020)

Practising with a scarf, don’t think I’ve got it quite right ......


----------



## Judycat (Apr 8, 2020)

[QUOTE="Ken N Tx, post: 1308586, member: 1923"  
I'll remember to do that should someone get bossy about me not wearing a mask. Thanks Sheldon


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

I tried to order some online. The delivery date they gave me was May 30.  Didn't bother.


----------



## oldman (Apr 8, 2020)

I work p/t in a large grocery store, so yes, I do. We also have social distancing lines taped on the floor using arrows to keep everyone going in the same direction and not passing each other by going in different directions. The cashiers have shields at the checkouts and we are only using every other checkout aisle. Same for the U-Scan area.


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I wear one in the stores to shop.
Makes others and myself feel better.
It's kinda cool when I pass another masker, we give each other a nod.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 11, 2020)

I wear my N95 mask in Walmart and Kroger's and Sam's.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 12, 2020)

*Are you wearing a mask ?*
*Erm....not at the moment, but I will be later when I rob the bank.  *


----------



## toffee (Apr 12, 2020)

YES every time I go into a shop -I put it around the neck when I go out ' my son sent me some really good ones ..


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

No, I'm not wearing a mask. Drugstores won't allow you to shop inside their stores unless you do so I shop elsewhere. This rule was implimented the other day. Just another thing to irritate and make life more difficult. Grocery stores don't require masks. I'm grateful for that as it's getting warm and it's too uncomfortable wearing one.

Around here, it's split anyway. There are as many people NOT wearing masks as there are wearing them. It should be up to the individual, I guess.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 12, 2020)

Michael Jackson was a man ahead of his time.  I’m wearing a mask, and perhaps someday I’ll learn to Moonwalk!


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't shop inside stores anymore so no, I don't wear a mask.


----------

